
Implementing MaxMin Convolution Neural Networks- Better Accuracy Than Normal CNN - ironislands
https://github.com/karandesai-96/maxmin-cnn
======
dontreact
AllConv networks perform better and are an even simpler modification of the
typical CNN architecture: just replace max pool layers with strides
convolution. Why did the authors not benchmark against state of the art (also
see fractional max pooling)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6806](https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6806)

~~~
ironislands
Thanks for pointing me to this reference. I have implemented the baseline
model mentioned in this paper. A sharp rise of 4% in classification accuracy
is clearly observable. While there would be an improvement due to theoretical
reasons, the difference between improved accuracy and original accuracy might
get less on introducing other factors. It is on my TODO to add new results on
different models and by introducing other things in a simple CNN as well.

------
ironislands
This repository is for deep learning enthusiasts of all levels - a simple
modification in classical CNN architecture to boost the accuracy. Based on a
recently published paper. Even absolute beginners can understand what's
written in there. Discussions are highly encouraged !

------
grogenaut
Am I the only one who read that as better accuracy than Cable News Network?

~~~
ironislands
ROFL hahaha

